# Thunder Bay Blues Festival 2012



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fairly good line-up here for those of you in the area

Three day event July 6-8

Jonny Lang
Tedeschi Trucks Band
.38 Special
Joe Louis Walker
Sass Jordan


Many More

Website for full info here Thunder Bay Blues Festival, music, events


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Fairly good line-up here for those of you in the area
> 
> Three day event July 6-8
> 
> ...


Also read slidemaster Sonny Landreth is there. I am soooo jealous! That's actually a great lineup. Our local bluesfest has had a terrible lineup for the last 2-3 years and I think this year is the same.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not many are still true to the blues


----------

